# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  Neuroanatomy: An Atlas of Structures, Sections & Systems

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Neuroanatomy: An Atlas of Structures, Sections & Systems

by Duane Haines


Synopsis

Now in its 25th year, this best-selling work is the only neuroanatomy atlas to integrate neuroanatomy and neurobiology with extensive clinical information. It combines full-color anatomical illustrations with over 200 MRI, CT, MRA, and MRV images to clearly demonstrate anatomical-clinical correlations.
This edition contains many new MRI/CT images and is fully updated to conform to Terminologia Anatomica. Fifteen innovative new color illustrations correlate clinical images of lesions at strategic ********s on pathways with corresponding deficits in Brown-Sequard syndrome, dystonia, Parkinson disease, and other conditions. The question-and-answer chapter contains over 235 review questions, many USMLE-style.
Interactive Neuroanatomy, Version 3, an online component packaged with the atlas, contains new brain slice series, including coronal, axial, and sagittal slices.

* Publisher: Lippincott Williams & Wilkins
* Pub. Date: June 2007
* ISBN-13: 9780781763288
* Edition De******ion: Seventh Edition
* Edition Number: 7

*HQ CHM with Cover, TOC & Full-size Images
13 MB rar
No PASS*

Code:
http://rapidshare.com/files/256355702/haines-ps.rar

----------


## ALDOO

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]أهلا وسهلا  :Eh S(9): 
[/align]

----------


## مهاوش الجنوب

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يا بركة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا على كلامك الجميل

----------


## palmiras

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## عابدت

السلام عليكم انا سعيدة جدا لشتراكي في هدا المنتدى :SnipeR (54):

----------


## مجمد خالد

فاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء

----------


## amerammari

هذا كتاب اخر جميل

----------


## amerammari

احب الاستماع أكثر من الهذر

----------

